# Yummy bread pudding



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

This recipe was posted in the BR Advocate online so I thought I would share

Susie’s Bread Pudding

Susie’s Bread Pudding

Serves 12. Recipe is from Amy Whitley.

2 pints heavy cream

1 pint half-and-half

2 eggs

3 cups sugar

4 dashes each of cinnamon, nutmeg and allspice

3 tablespoons vanilla extract

3 tablespoons butter, cut into pieces

1 brioche or challah bread cut into cubes

Rum Sauce

1 cup butter

1 cup sugar

¼ cup water

1 cup rum

1. Preheat oven to 350 F. Spray a 9-inch-by-13-inch pan with nonstick vegetable spray or spread lightly with butter.

2. Thoroughly mix heavy cream, half-and-half, eggs and sugar. Add spices, vanilla and butter.

3. Carefully fold in bread last. Do not over stir. If it appears too dry, add additional ½ cup milk.

4. Bake for 1 hour.

5. Prepare rum sauce: Melt butter and sugar in saucepan. Add water and, finally, rum. (Note: If you prefer, you can add a small amount of shaved white chocolate and cream to the sauce and omit the rum.)

6. Pour rum sauce over individual servings of bread pudding. This dessert is best served immediately from the oven as it tends to “fall” after being out of the oven for some time.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

My sis lived in New Orleans for a while and her neighbor gave my wife her 'secret' recipe which was similar to this. The rum sauce is outstanding, I would even use it on my Cheerios:mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> My sis lived in New Orleans for a while and her neighbor gave my wife her 'secret' recipe which was similar to this. The rum sauce is outstanding, I would even use it on my Cheerios:mrgreen:


Shhhhh don't tell nobody but, if you go to the Grand America hotel in downtown SLC, they have a pretty danged good bread pudding there, make sure you get it with the sauce. Don't tell anyone though, keep it our secret.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool

I like bread pudding. Not real popular here in Hooterville.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

For a number of years I was a "Company Man" on offshore construction projects. All the work was T&M so, among other things, I was in charge of the galley. The first platform job I was on was manned with guys from the West Bank; Metairie, Belle Chase, around that area where people know their food. 

I took bread pudding off the menu. Yikes! Didn't take me long to get it back on. 

I was a newbie punk back then and could have handled the galley and the meals better. After re-ordering the "right" supplies to make the workers happy I made bread pudding for them. I was just awful. So bread pudding taught me how important the right eats are to the working man.


Uh....it's a great story but I could probably tell it better.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> For a number of years I was a "Company Man" on offshore construction projects. All the work was T&M so, among other things, I was in charge of the galley. The first platform job I was on was manned with guys from the West Bank; Metairie, Belle Chase, around that area where people know their food.
> 
> I took bread pudding off the menu. Yikes! Didn't take me long to get it back on.
> 
> ...


Um goob, are you making Aunt Patti's cookies right now by chance??? ;-)


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> Shhhhh don't tell nobody but, if you go to the Grand America hotel in downtown SLC, they have a pretty danged good bread pudding there, make sure you get it with the sauce. Don't tell anyone though, keep it our secret.


SHHHH is right! You know how hard those little treats are to come by? Last 3 times I have stopped to buy a couple they have been sold out.


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

Lost is right, that bread pudding from the Grand is the best in the state.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Um goob, are you making Aunt Patti's cookies right now by chance??? ;-)


Making bison biltong stocking stuffers. 

.


----------

